# Looking to outsource DTG UK



## cjw85 (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello,

I am small business based in Yorkshire England, I am looking for a company that I can outsource DTG printing from. It wont be a lot of T-shirts or hoodies, but it could be regular. 

Chris


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

Just PM'd you


----------



## cjw85 (Mar 30, 2014)

The message was blank. My email address is [email protected]. 

Hopefully speak soon
Chris


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Best printer in UK is John Cooper. He prints with all contest (TSF forum/ ISS) winning printer NeoFlex.
447920279793
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## utero (Jun 9, 2007)

I think you'll find the best printer in the UK is me. I should know I tell myself that every day and I even believe it sometimes


----------



## Titchimp (Nov 30, 2006)

We are pretty good too, John might be able to put out great T-shirts for a competition but how do his prices stack up


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

_**_
Cheers! UK friends.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

cjw85 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am small business based in Yorkshire England, I am looking for a company that I can outsource DTG printing from. It wont be a lot of T-shirts or hoodies, but it could be regular.
> 
> Chris




Here is a listing of UK d-t-g printers from the Forums;

United Kingdom - Europe - Direct to Garment - Find T-Shirt Printers - custom t-shirt printers reviewed at PrinterListings.com

_


----------



## ehas0430 (Dec 24, 2014)

email me what you need
[email protected]


----------



## cromwell (Jun 4, 2012)

Hi i am also looking for small run DTG printers in the UK please email me [email protected] or PM me .


----------



## chapzclobber (Feb 17, 2015)

same here please if any printers could email me and send through your price lists. 

[email protected]


----------



## qwijibo (Mar 15, 2018)

I run a custom t-shirt website, where customers can add their own content to t-shirts etc. 

I am looking for a DTG outsource that can pick up low volume regular orders. These may be individual prints, or could be higher volume.

Please contact me [email protected]


----------



## KobraRoyal69 (Jan 29, 2017)

qwijibo said:


> I run a custom t-shirt website, where customers can add their own content to t-shirts etc.
> 
> I am looking for a DTG outsource that can pick up low volume regular orders. These may be individual prints, or could be higher volume.
> 
> Please contact me [email protected]



Hi,

I recommend dy-mensionscreen.com, great service, great quality.
Contact Darren from me at: [email protected]

Regards
Sebastien


----------

